# 2005 Pathfinder Navigation Software



## dunebuggy (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello,
This is my first post here.
I have a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder dci with Satnav system. Please guide towards some online software resources for the Satnav since I couldn't find nothing useful so far.

Thanks.


----------



## PathFinderDriver06 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Navigation System*

What are you looking for?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

You should have received some DVD software (GPS) when you purchised your vehicle.


----------



## dunebuggy (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, I have. But I'm looking for new maps, updates, things like that.

Also, is it possible to play, for instance, a movie DVD?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

A quick trip though google provides: http://www.nav-tv.com/index02.htm


----------



## dunebuggy (Nov 15, 2005)

No, I need the software (e.g. downloadable stuff), not the hardware.


----------



## dustinshay77 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Dunebuggy. Don't quite get the DCI note of your model, is it US?

The software (bot program, and map data are produced by a company called Zenrin. Zenrin makes all the products for NIssan/Infinity, and some others.

Order page: http://www.zenrin.com/nissan/DVD/
Main page www.zenrin.com

They update the programming, and the map DVD once a year, usually in October. A new one just came out with over 5 mil POI's updated for the US.

Version 6.4 is the one you want.

Most 2005 models came with 6.3. 

The dealer will direct you to order direct from the company, $190.

You get 2 discs. The instructions will come with it...but essentially...you remove the old Map DVD, insert the new "program disc" follow onscreen instructions, when that's done (a few mintues for the download), you insert the NEW Map DVD and your done.

The new program has better graphics, and icons. It's a worthwhile improvement.

Best of luck


----------



## dunebuggy (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you very very much. I'll contact Zenrin and maybe they could tell me how detailed the maps for european countries are.

No, i'm in Europe actually and the dCi designates the 2.7 diesel engine, 177 hp if I remember correctly. dCi is the acronym used by Renault for their diesel common-rail engines so, as Jeremy Clarkson from Top Gear would say, I own a "Datsun with a Renault engine".


----------



## dustinshay77 (Nov 29, 2005)

OH MY GOSH. I love Top Gear. Just discovered that show over the past few weeks. dci, makes sense now...i figured deisel...but the common rail part threw me...figured most everything was direct injection.

I should have been born in the UK, I really enjoy Brit TV. And Top Gear is a new fav.

I think they show it on the Speed Channel here.

PS - I don't see any Euro info on Zenrin's web site. Must be a dif. company. 
Best of luck.


----------



## dustinshay77 (Nov 29, 2005)

Quick update....not that is matters for Euro models...

But earlier I stated the version 6.4, is nicer than 6.3...but I got info that it's just the same, except for better map data.

There is a version 7.x (for the US/Canada) that is a major improvement on graphics.

Wanted to post this for the US/Canada readers.

Best of luck


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont know if anyone still following this thread.
I have zenrin version 6.7 for sale.
I just bought it and dont really need it.
I did not see any update data on my area. 
So this one is up for grab.


----------



## Driver1011 (May 27, 2021)

PathFinderDriver06 said:


> *Navigation System*
> 
> What are you looking for?


I purchased a 2005 Pathfinder LE and the disk was missing for the navagation system. I was able to purchase the disk on eBay 6.3 which I googled as the correct disk for a 2005 but cannot find a place to install the disk. Does anyone know where the slot is for the navagation disk


----------

